

Microsoft is breaking your site in IE9 - geuis
http://ie9cvlist.ie.microsoft.com/ie9CompatViewList.xml

======
aw3c2
Flamebait title, please do not do that.

What are we looking at?

~~~
geuis
This is not a flamebait title. It explicitly declares what Microsoft is doing.
They have a list of sites where IE9 is specifically being told to render in a
different compatibility mode than what the owners of those sites have
indicated.

------
lmkg
This isn't really Microsoft- or IE-specific. Opera does this too:

<http://www.opera.com/docs/browserjs/>

Chrome also added special handling to work around poor browser sniffing in
Hotmail, which is ironic because Opera had to do the same for Google Docs.
Opera claims that most of what they have to deal with is actually improper
browser sniffing on sites that didn't work in a previous version of Opera but
work fine now. Looking at Microsoft's list of sites, it seems to be a similar
story, many sites have IE-specific code that isn't necessary in IE9.

------
zmpeg
I like how they finish strong with zune.net

------
nbpoole
For people who want more information about what particular elements/attributes
mean, there's [http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/gg699485(v=vs.85).as...](http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/gg699485\(v=vs.85\).aspx)

There are also steps on that page for getting your site off of the
compatibility list.

~~~
glimpse
They should try and get live.com out of there too :)

------
barista
Well Microsoft is not necessarily breaking, people have special casing in
their sites for older browsers that they might want to evaluate based on what
browser mix is hitting them.

The list looks quite small though. I was expecting it to be gigantic list in
thousands.

